# Bulls on Parade...



## anytide

yeah....... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast

Awesome reds!!!


----------



## Dillusion

I said it once and ill say it again man, you are the master of mosquito lagoon bulls. I never see these things on the flats...


----------



## chicubs9

Man I hardly ever see these guys on the flats. Awesome!


----------



## margarcia305

wow, i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerm

I fell like the grasshopper all of the sudden. PM sent


----------



## paint it black

Great workkkkk!!!!


----------



## Surfincb

I say we all get together with you and go fishing this weekend!!!


----------



## Net 30

Jealous I am.......


----------



## anytide

the name says it all....
-you using racoons /possums for bait ? 
thats bad azzz


----------



## jeross

That big girl would make me wet my pants! Nice catching!


----------



## swampfox

That is rediculous Ridiculous. You get more big reds than anyone that I know of.I only found fish like that in the NMZ on the Banana. I never saw em that big in the goon except for a few times. I think fish to skinny :-/ Nice job!


----------



## anytide

> That is rediculous Ridiculous. You get more big reds than anyone that I know of.I only found fish like that in the NMZ on the Banana. I never saw em that big in the goon except for a few times. I think fish to skinny :-/ Nice job!


too skinny is right ... that dude needs a channel to swim in!!


----------



## Rediculous

> That is rediculous Ridiculous. You get more big reds than anyone that I know of.I only found fish like that in the NMZ on the Banana. I never saw em that big in the goon except for a few times. I think fish to skinny :-/ Nice job!


I've never fished the NMZ, I have wanted to for a long time though. I've heard stories from park service and nasa employees. I even lived in titusville for 6 years, I just never made it out there. 
I do have a question about the NMZ. Could I load at Kars park at say 2-3 am, so I could be miles deep by the time the sun rises? I honestly wish the whole lagoon system was a nmz, with the exception of maybe one channel.


----------



## johnbw620

Access to the canoe launch at Kars is controled through a check point. I believe it opens at 6:00 a.m. unless your camping in the park (unless it's changed lately).  But you can launch on the east side anytime, off SR 401 right before you reach the Air Force Station gate.  The east side seems to get less kayak/canoe traffic than the west side.  And there's a big bar/island about a mile north of the launch and a half mile or so off the shore line that can be good.


----------



## johnbw620

Should have mentioned that's its been a few months since I launched from the east side ... anyone that knows of any changes to the available access/security situation please chime in.


----------



## Rediculous

Thanks J-dad. So if I'm "camping" there I should be able to load whenever I want? I like the way the west side looks from google earth, so I'd prefer to start there. I guess I need to do a little research on it, and find out exactly what I can and can't do. I'll make it down that way someday.


----------



## johnbw620

Yes, you should be able to launch anytime if you're camping.  But the camping used to be restricted to "members" - I did it once, but my dad was NASA-retired, so I was able to get a member card.  They've got a store on sight, call them and they can give you accurate information.  # is 321-867-7967.  Park website is http://nasaexchange.ksc.nasa.gov/kars/.  And check both sides if you're on Google Earth - more points/coves and shoreline features on the east side, same as north IR and south ML.  Not saying it's better, just a different set-up.


----------

